# Need help with a video effect...



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 13, 2002)

I haven't started the film yet, but i need to know how to do a special effect with text... i'll be using Adobe After Effects 5 (or 5.5... not sure yet) so any help with that program would be great. I would then be putting this into Adobe Premiere 6. If I had a mac, I would use FCP3... but... 

to see what i'm talking about, go to www.thecaseykelley.com and click on the movie file "mtvpromo.mov" to download the 9 MB QuickTime file..

it's the text that says MTV Movie Awards... it has that effect with the text that makes it look like there's a light shining behind it... 

this would be great help for me!

thanks!

casey kelley


----------



## wdw_ (May 13, 2002)

I saw that same thing today on MTV. I think there's a plugin for AE to do that. I'll check.


----------



## wdw_ (May 13, 2002)

I found it.

You cand download it *here*.

It includes an installer, but I think it's for mac. You should be able to manually install it.

Look in the shinedocs-->logolightsweep. It has an example of the effect your talking about. I don't Use AE, so I can't really help you any further.

Good luck.


----------



## wdw_ (May 13, 2002)

Wait something's wrong with the link.

Update: OK. It's fixed.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 14, 2002)

wow man... thanks! that was fast!

i'll check it when i get home


----------



## wdw_ (May 14, 2002)

Welcome.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 14, 2002)

http://www.wrestlinghertz.com/users/kanebws/wrestle-solid/videos/WrestleSolidTeaser.mpg

that's the result!

thanks alot wdw!


----------



## BrianMalcolm (May 15, 2002)

i actually had a friend do that in flash once... not sure how, but it looked great...


----------

